# Best pen to show off wood



## neon007 (Jul 16, 2007)

What does everyone think the best pen kit to show of a piece of wood is. Just regular kits though. $10 and under.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think that a fatter pen that has more wood on it like a Jr. Gentleman would be better then say a slim line. But the Carbara uses one solid piece so there isn't a center band to detract away from the wood. Hope that makes sense.

Dawn


----------



## thewishman (Jul 16, 2007)

The cigar pen is a good choice - lots of wood with little in the way.

Chris


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 16, 2007)

double closed end (chrome rb is under $10) baron with a wooden clip & cb


----------



## blodal (Jul 17, 2007)

I vote for the Cigar. Lots of wood showing


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 17, 2007)

I vote for a Sierra it is a great beginner pen, and has a solid one piece wood section.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 17, 2007)

RussLine slimline -- about $1.75 for the kit.


----------



## grumps (Jul 29, 2007)

I lean toward the PSI Superslim - good long body structure with a relatively narrow centerband and a not-too-distracting clip.  Besides, once assembled, the body sections don't "twist apart" so the grain stays lined-up.

just my 2-cents...

jt


----------



## cdcarter (Aug 4, 2007)

Either a Cigar or a Perfect Fit.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 8, 2007)

The big Gent (as well as Statesman) are good, big kits that show off wood more so than ornate metalwork like the Emperor. If I have some razzmatazz wood to show off, I usually make a closed-end Gent with a carefully considered plating color.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> <br />The cigar pen is a good choice - lots of wood with little in the way.
> 
> Chris



I agree with this.


----------



## bob393 (Sep 21, 2007)

I vote cigar.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 21, 2007)

I hadn't answered this yet because I guess I don't have a favorite for showing off the wood. As others have said, big shows more. My favorite<b>S</b> (plural) for showing off wood? Jr. Gent II; Gent; Cigar.


----------

